# Amazing aluminium models



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Not ships, but this fellow’s models are so amazing they must delight any modeller:

http://www.cracktwo.com/2010/03/ex-dentist-turns-his-skills-to-making.html

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/park.htm

Some other models: http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/index.html Navigation bar on top of page.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for that Stein. Wonderful work and a testament to dedication!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Kingham SJ (Dec 11, 2008)

*models*

Fantastic, Not just models,but works of art(Applause)


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Woderfull workmanship,just unbelievable really.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for that Stein ; I bet he did a great job on teeth ( make them any shape you would want )

A very impressive craftsman . Derek


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Wonderful skill

Thanks Stein

Regards Malky


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

Love the Corsair model...


----------

